
Ask HN: What are you favorite TUI apps? - mraza007
If you get a chance to fully replace your everyday GUIs apps with TUIs. What TUI apps would you use to replace those GUIs
======
cpach
My preference is either a non-interactive tool (e.g. sed, grep, csvkit and
stuff like that), or a full GUI application.

